# Milwaukee Bike Swap and Show with tons of old Schwinns



## paulw (Feb 17, 2015)

Ben's Cycle in Milwaukee opened in 1928, soon becoming one of the largest Schwinn dealers in the region. 

On March 21, Ben's is hosting the Milwaukee Bike Swap and Show, and the shop will bring many of our vintage and antique Schwinns. We have a basement full of old Schwinn parts that the shop can bring as well! 

Richard Schwinn of Waterford Precision Cycles, will also be there along with vendors showing off their newest gear. 

We kept the rates for the swap and for bike showers as low as we could to encourage a big turnout in our first year. We have many hundreds of people already saying they are coming! 

If you need more information, or want us to bring specific Schwinn parts to the swap, send an email to paulw at benscycle dot com. 

Here's the link to the Facebook event page.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 7, 2015)

paulw said:


> ben's cycle in milwaukee opened in 1928, soon becoming one of the largest schwinn dealers in the region.
> 
> On march 21, ben's is hosting the milwaukee bike swap and show, and the shop will bring many of our vintage and antique schwinns. We have a basement full of old schwinn parts that the shop can bring as well!
> 
> ...




Who is going to this meet? ANY CABERS GOING TO THIS MEET?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 7, 2015)

Must be the magic day for events.
This is about the eighteenth one happening that day that I'd like to attend.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 11, 2015)

The shows been canceled........................


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> The shows been canceled........................




That sucks!


----------



## schwinn_man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sucks... I was going to the show


----------



## 55tbird (Mar 17, 2015)

*Nice shop*

I have scoured and obtained many great NOS parts from Bens Cycle over the years, What's left is mainly 60s stuff but well worth the stop if you're in Milwaukee.


----------

